# Vicarage - St John the Vianney - Feniscowles. Jan 2013. [pic heavy!]



## NakedEye (Feb 4, 2013)

Spotted purely by chance when driving to Blackburn Royal Infirmary to photo that [didn't get in!] but this was an added bonus to the day. Initial exporation to see how it was then 2 visits to photograph inside and out.
Info is scarce as to it's history but web searches threw up the following:
.......it was a vicarage in the 1930's, occupied by a Mrs J Cook at [deleted street name]. The family name was Kuhlke (a German name)) but in the first war some family members changed it to Cook because of feelings about german sounding names.
Apart from this all I know is there was a planning application turned down in Oct 2008 to build a residential home on the site, rejected as it would have meant felling precious ash and sycamore trees especially the one n the first photo which is massive and super old!
I have no idea of the year it closed down or who lived there last. In Sept 2012 there was a large fire inside [as usual] which has demolished the upper rear making it quite dangerous now

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/news/9938449.Large_fire_at_former_vicarage_in_Blackburn/

Anyway, on to the pics,, there are many as usual..

The front exterior







Inside one of the out houses





The yard with out houses [nice chair next to door! 





From the kitchen





The kitchen - pretty wrecked but still all the kitchenware left in





Personal items in the kitchen extension









One of the dining rooms, the only fire place remaining















Small downstairs room with great curtains!















Another downstairs room with splendid curtains! room floor ripped up though




Downstairs loo





Walkway into the main downstairs hall





Main hall way at the front of the house





Magnificent stair rails and support beams to the stairs




Many smaller rooms downstairs, really is a big house!

























Upstairs where things get a bit scary! Fire damage, very unstable flooring....

The upstairs landing





Magnificent stain glass window at the top of the stairs albeit damaged










One of the bedrooms, could not get a good exposure in here, I decided it was haunted so legged it!





Doors to a small landing before the stairs to the 2nd floor














The 2nd floor, very dangerous I was really taking chances going up there, the smell of burnt wood was overpowering





Mnay photos but many rooms! Such a shame this house was left to ruin as it's a magnificent house....well worth a stroll...


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 4, 2013)

Now that is nice report , both piks and narration, thanks for sharing, my fave kind of explore.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 4, 2013)

What a great find!
Lovely pics and building...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice looking place and shots there!

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cracking find,great pics.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice place there, cheers for posting it.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 4, 2013)

Well worth a stroll indeed  That's awesome mate......Great find  And everyone should have a pair of vintage curtains


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 4, 2013)

*VERY nice set ya got there!*


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 4, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Well worth a stroll indeed  That's awesome mate......Great find  And everyone should have a pair of vintage curtains



Cheers mate, inded they should....it's the thing that i look for first in a building, windows and curtains [after checking for scum that is!]


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice very nice super stuff ,thanks for sharing .


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 5, 2013)

Quite like your processing 
Seems slightly desaturated


----------



## Ratters (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely 

Absolutely adore places like this


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 5, 2013)

I like it - bet that was a fun explore!


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 5, 2013)

YES PLEASE TO THIS!

Excellent photos here, cheers for posting


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks a nice old place, shame about the damage


----------



## MCrosbie (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool find..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 6, 2013)

this is very nice, what a find! Wouldnt mind seeing this! Thanks, great report


----------



## sonyes (Feb 6, 2013)

I've had my eye on this one for ages, but have had mixed reports as to 'habitation' although the fire a few months ago, may have put paid to this!!  
Nice to see you got in, as I also believe the neighbour is a bit 'busy' haha.

Lovely pics btw! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 6, 2013)

Cheers guys for the positive feedback  it was a suprise find just off road so it only just caught my eye whilst driving.
As for habitation, not really any signs of it in terms of discarded items......fairly peaceful inside really just take care on floor one and certainly floor two which i didn't go on beyond the top of the stairs......never noticed the neighbour to be honest...


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 8, 2013)

like that lots


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got a story about a girl who worked at this place, alcohol and Whitby one weekend, it's NSFW


----------



## sonyes (Apr 10, 2013)

Went past this place yesterday.....  she's been flattened!!!! Gutted, never got to see her.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 10, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Went past this place yesterday.....  she's been flattened!!!! Gutted, never got to see her.



:shocked: is all!


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nooooooooooo !!!


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 10, 2013)

Really??? Good job I got in when I did, I know there was a lot of debate as to what to do with the land but didn't realise it's demolition was imminent....quite sad really such a lovely old house but too decayed to save i guess especially after the fire....the photos seem more poignant now....RIP that house


----------

